# Poll: The Lobster. Good or Waste of Time?



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Well I found it dull to look at and Farrell was as uninteresting as possible. Weisz brightened things up a bit but not before the eyelid balance point was responding more to gravity than any willpower I had left. After the first half hour you were left thinking this must pick up...


If I want to observe how boring conforming can be, even whilst people wave guns about, I'll spend another Saturday night in my local bus garage. At least there's some colour and movement. There's also more humour evident. 


So what did I miss?


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Other, I'll try and report back:tiphat:


----------

